# Hatcheries?



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Next year I plan in having a bigger set up for my girls. And I know that 6-8 chicks at a time isn't satisfying my needs! LOL!!! What are some hatcheries you have used and what are opinions on them? Good or bad! Will be doing A LOT of research this next year!


----------



## lawton (Apr 5, 2013)

Cackle hatchery is pretty good they show you the breeder birds in the little booklet so you can see where the chicks come from.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got mine (indirectly, my local feed store placed the order for me) from Townline hatchery. All were healthy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I am 100 percent pleased with Cackle Hatchery. I also had a good time with Ideal hatchery but am not thrilled with what the chicks grew into. I ordered silkies from them and only 1 out of 8 has the right comb. Now i know they dont sell show quality, and I'm fine with that but i would expect that the chicks have all the right body parts in the correct colors. I have had a horrible time with Meyer hatchery. I had some DOA , some die with in the first 48 hours, and some sexed wrong. I ended up getting 4 replacements and of those 2 died. So needless to say i will never use them again.

You need to understand though that each hatchery has its issues as well as die hard customers. Its basically luck of the draw. Also its best to pick a hatchery close to you so the chicks have less traveling time.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

All of the FeedStores here.... _that DO sell chicks_.....( NW New Mexico ) get their chicks from a Hatchery here in New Mexico (Privett Hatchery). I have been _SATISFIED _with the chicks I've bought from the FeedStores. I haven't ordered DIRECTLY from any mail-order Hatchery. Privett Hatchery in Portales, New Mexico has a VERY POOR website. I think that they are _mostly _involved in the WHOLESALE side of their business _rather than_ RETAILING to the General Public...although they do BOTH.

I do realize, however, that there ARE "Better Birds" available from _SELECT _Breeders.....AND a larger selection from some other Hatcheries....such as Murray McMurray Hatchery. I've also been _tempted _to order from Ideal Hatchery in Texas. They _seem _to have a good reputation _overall._
I'm going to _TRY AGAIN _to incubate some of my _OWN _fertilized eggs. Depending upon _HOW _that turns-out....I'll decide whether I want to order more "day-old" chicks or NOT.

What I've learned over the past few years....makes it easier for me to decide which breeds interest me...and which do NOT.
There is quite a large selection of chickens from which to choose. THAT is NICE !

-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I am 100 percent pleased with Cackle Hatchery. I also had a good time with Ideal hatchery but am not thrilled with what the chicks grew into. I ordered silkies from them and only 1 out of 8 has the right comb. Now i know they dont sell show quality, and I'm fine with that but i would expect that the chicks have all the right body parts in the correct colors. I have had a horrible time with Meyer hatchery. I had some DOA , some die with in the first 48 hours, and some sexed wrong. I ended up getting 4 replacements and of those 2 died. So needless to say i will never use them again.
> 
> You need to understand though that each hatchery has its issues as well as die hard customers. Its basically luck of the draw. Also its best to pick a hatchery close to you so the chicks have less traveling time.


My experience with Townline was probably good because they are so close, so the chicks didn't have to ship very far. Shipping can be really hard on them.


----------

